# Conductive Shielding Paint



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get Conductive Shielding Paint in Toronto? I am looking for a silver paint. Thanks.


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

How about in the GTA?


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmm no takers. I know it's not what you want, but can you line with aluminum foil?


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

Try aluminum tape used for furnace pipe. You can get it at Chinadian Tire.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bezdez (in Ontario) have copper shielding tape that is excellent. I have used it. Simple to use and not all that expensive IIRC.

They have a store on Ebay.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

I came across this ad on kijiji. it may suit your needs.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I actually picked up some cooper sheilding foil from a most unlikely place... Steve's Music on Queen Street


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

How about this,
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...E3E02LECFTDQGLE0_nid=4D7BLXD6FGbeNG0PRPD79Lgl

?


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

I really wanted to paint it, you know what I'm saying?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

You mean like this stuff? SPI has a rep in Canada according to their website. Maybe you could find it at a lab supply place.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Check out this vid...

[video=youtube;huc616KgVd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huc616KgVd0[/video]

Don't forget to shield your pets and loved ones...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

seekabuilder said:


> I really wanted to paint it, you know what I'm saying?


I know what you are saying....But why are you saying it? (meant in a nice and sincere way).

Especially given that the other products are so readily available and are easy to work with.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

greco said:


> I know what you are saying....But why are you saying it? (meant in a nice and sincere way).
> 
> Especially given that the other products are so readily available and are easy to work with.
> 
> ...


I can't believe you questioned the integrity of my inquiry. But I think black painted cavity will go very nice on a black guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Higher quantity buys here

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Electronics,_pickups/Supplies:_Shielding/Conductive_Shielding_Paint.html


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

seekabuilder said:


> Does anyone know where to get Conductive Shielding Paint in Toronto? I am looking for a silver paint. Thanks.





GuitarsCanada said:


> Higher quantity buys here
> 
> http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Electronics,_pickups/Supplies:_Shielding/Conductive_Shielding_Paint.html



 I tried a phantom order to see if anything would pop about shipping out of the USA and nothing came up. I gather there isn't import restrictions on this one?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

seekabuilder said:


> I can't believe you questioned the integrity of my inquiry. But I think black painted cavity will go very nice on a black guitar.


Apologies...I wasn't intending to question the integrity of your inquiry.

Dave


----------



## seekabuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Higher quantity buys here
> 
> http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Electronics,_pickups/Supplies:_Shielding/Conductive_Shielding_Paint.html


I know, right? but the trouble is, stewmac taxes the shit out of me every time I receive something.


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

seekabuilder said:


> I know, right? but the trouble is, stewmac taxes the shit out of me every time I receive something.


What shipping method do you use. Try their Postal Air shipping option....it arrives threw Canada Post and no crazy brokerage fee. It says 1-4 weeks, but it usually only takes a week or less to get to Nova Scotia.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

seekabuilder said:


> I know, right? but the trouble is, stewmac taxes the shit out of me every time I receive something.


Stewmac doesn't tax anything.

I noticed this on E bay the other day...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STAGEFRIGHT...616?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item53e9dcf550


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

22 bucks for 2oz is better than 65 for 1 :O


----------



## catguy (Oct 14, 2008)

I’m using the stuff from StewMac, yea I know it’s black, but it sure works great, and being water based clean-up is a snap.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) Have you ever smelled that stuff? Stinkarooni, pal. Not the sorta stuff you want to use indoors in Canada over the autumn and winter months.

2) The quality of shielding will be a function of the surface in the are one is trying to shield. If the surface is rough and porous, shielding will be incomplete, or require a bucket of the stuff to _be_ complete.

3) You can't solder to it......damn it.

That said, it can and will work under the right circumstances....which is why they sell it. Personally, I like that flexible copper tape that Stew-Mac sells. Conforms very nicely to many areas, doesn't smell at all, doesn't need time to dry, AND you can solder to it. You can even easily fit a layer of it on the inside of a Strat plastic pickup cover.

Failing that, another thing one can use is brass or copper shim material, which can often be obtained from auto parts places and doesn't need to be special-ordered in from Stew-mac or wherever. It holds up much better than aluminum foil, can be easily cut to fit with snips or even sturdy kitchen scissors. The only caveat is that the edges are SHARP. so be very very _*VERY*_ careful when working with it. You really don't want to find yourself with a guitar that finally sounds as quiet as you'd like but be sidelined with severed digits or deep gashes.


----------



## catguy (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a can of the said paint from StewMac a few days ago, picked it up at the postoffice, no brokerage fees there, stuff works great, lot easier to use than copper sheilding foil.


----------



## catguy (Oct 14, 2008)

as far as not being able to solder to it, just crimp or solder an eye terminal to a piece of wire, screw the terminal to the cavite, use a star washer to make contact to the paint, and there ya go, oh yea, almost forgot, solder the other end of the wire to your common ground (generally the volume pot)


----------

